# Co2 Gas Refills ?



## PryorBrewing (15/3/11)

Hi im living in Sydney and my gas bottle has just run out. I live in the Northern Beaches (Newport) does anyone know of good places to get there bottle refilled???


----------



## barls (15/3/11)

dave in north Sydney does the mykegonlegs ones


----------



## pimpsqueak (15/3/11)

If there's nowhere nearby for you to go, http://jbbrewsupplies.com.au/index.php?route=common/home will swap over a 2.6kg or 6kg bottle for you.


----------



## PryorBrewing (15/3/11)

barls said:


> dave in north Sydney does the mykegonlegs ones




Does it matter if its not a kegsonlegs bottle ??? probably cause my bottle is only a 6 kg bottle.


----------



## barls (15/3/11)

no daves a swap and go site. so probably no then


----------



## Nick JD (15/3/11)

I get mine filled at a cylinder testing station. It's wall to wall fire extinguishers getting serviced/filled. 

Ironically, there's also a fire extinguisher on the wall with a big sign on it saying FIRE EXTINGUISHER. I don't think I was the first person to point out the irony of it by the look on the guy's face.

$7 a kg. Sweet price. Fill while you wait. As long as the cylinder is kosher they'll fill it.


----------



## PryorBrewing (15/3/11)

There must be other places where people get there Co2 bottles refilled.


----------



## michael_aussie (15/3/11)

I've found that fire extinguisher service places are the easiest to deal with.

Try this one near to you.

http://www.futuresafesecurity.com.au/Contact-Us.php

Phone +(61) 02 9343 0033 
Fax +(61) 02 9343 0084

Post

P.O.Box 527 
Paddington NSW 2021
Australia 

It should cost no more than $10 per kg.


----------



## pimpsqueak (15/3/11)

PryorBrewing said:


> There must be other places where people get there Co2 bottles refilled.



There are. You can also try aquariums. For example, Aquaristic fill co2 at $10 a kg.


----------



## PryorBrewing (18/3/11)

Its a Boc bottle you reackon they will refill it?


----------



## pimpsqueak (18/3/11)

As long as it's not overdue for an inspection then I would think so. I have had them fill my 2.6kg keg king bottle and a smaller aquamedic bottle that was just past it's certification date. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## PryorBrewing (18/3/11)

Yeh will def do that. thanks for the advice.


----------



## PryorBrewing (18/3/11)

So not being food grade doesnt matter ?


----------



## b_thomas (18/3/11)

Have been told by someone in the industry that there's no such thing as "food grade" Co2, same product just marketing hype

They both have the same health requirements of maximum trace elements



PryorBrewing said:


> So not being food grade doesnt matter ?


----------



## pimpsqueak (18/3/11)

PryorBrewing said:


> So not being food grade doesnt matter ?



Rest assured that planted aquarium people like me don't go chucking any old crappy co2 into their tanks. The co2 you find at aquariums is the best you will get (if there actually are "grades" as b_thomas pointed out)


----------



## hydroboy (5/4/11)

b_thomas said:


> Have been told by someone in the industry that there's no such thing as "food grade" Co2, same product just marketing hype
> 
> They both have the same health requirements of maximum trace elements



There are a lot of myths around with regards to this.

Food grade CO2 does have stricter requirements for some impurities (such as carbon monoxide and ammonia). It is often filled from the same vessel as industrial CO2 but this is not always the case, food grade CO2 must be sourced from a vessel that meets specific requirements. When filling food grade CO2 all cylinders are completely blown down before refilling. Industrial CO2 cylinders can be top filled. There are plenty of other similar precautions taken with food grade co2 to ensure the product is safe.


----------

